# Anyone leave nesting boxes in all of the time?



## daniel-delarosa (Sep 18, 2011)

I just made a batch of nesting boxes for my rabbits.  I was wondering if it would hurt anything if I put them in the cages and left them in there full time.  I have only one that is pregnant, but it seems like it would be nice for them to have something to sleep in or sit on top of. It would also hold hay for them to chew on.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 18, 2011)

will not hurt anything, but some will use them as litter boxes, extra cleaning and sanitizing for you.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Sep 18, 2011)

I give them to all my buns when winter is at it's worst.  I will however avoid putting them in their normal pooping spot so it's less likely to be used as the litter pan.  Sometime's it works sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

Have to agree with the two other posters.  Would be a nice cozy bed for them to have, but some will use them for litter boxes so you need to watch.   Rabbits do like to have hay in their litter boxes and spend time in their sleeping and eating.  I think they would really enjoy it.  Also if they start using it as a litter box, you could always put it in another place in the cage.  Might stop that, but with rabbits you never know.


----------



## hoodat (Sep 20, 2011)

I prefer a shelter box fastened to one end of the cage. A doe has more room to move around in it and is less likely to step on a kit. It does depend on the doe however. My best doe keeps hers spick and span. Never urinates and seldom defecates in it. Another one makes a mess of it so I only fasten hers in place a week or so before kindling time. They build the nest in the corner of it, fathest from the door.


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

I leave one in for many of my herd, it's just like a dog house to a dog. Fill it with good timothy hay as needed and you are good to go!


----------



## SouthernVoice (Dec 21, 2011)

You could but if its wood they may chew and they tend to use it as a litter box and It gets nasty.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 23, 2011)

The breeder we bought our Lionheads_ from kept the nest boxes in the cage. She had -2 pairs that she kept together with the nest boxes secured in the cages. I am not ready to chance litters a month apart. Although the pairs  The nest boxes were had litters 3-4 months apart. The does kept the nest boxes clean. I guess it depends on the individual doe.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Dec 24, 2011)

When it gets super bitterly cold, I will sometimes offer rabbits a nestbox for warmth, but I've actually found that most won't use it.  [Or maybe it's just my dumb bunnies, who won't use frozen water bottles in the summer either.  ]

So more often I pack their whole cage with straw.  Yes, they will chew it and push it through the wire, but it acts as some insulation for a while.  Just needs to be cleaned out quickly or will get soiled.


----------

